
Emacs vs. WebStorm for Node.js Development - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/01/26/webstorm-nodejs-development/?utm_source=hacker_news-ao&utm_campaign=webstorm-nodejs-development&utm_medium=referral
======
unhammer
I hadn't tried tern/company-tern before, that worked quite nice :-) I didn't
have any problems getting tern to do multi-file completions/navigation though
(just had to put "loadEagerly":["assets/js/*.js"] into .tern-project).

For refactoring, there's js2-refactor, though I tend not to use auto-
refactoring much so don't really know how that fares.

Individual test-running ought to be possible in Emacs; you get that in python
with nose-tests at least.

